# RED Pingwin casino



## RedPingWin (Nov 6, 2017)

*RED Pingwin* is the casino on the SoftsWiss platform, opened in 2017.

We offer *fast cash withdrawals, pleasant first deposit bonuses, and a beautiful web design* that would appeal to anyone.
We also offer c*omfortable multi-level gaming with various tournaments and lotteries* where you can get many pleasant rewards.
RED Pingwin is the great place for gambling fans and it has earned an excellent reputation of being friendliest to its players.

Our official website:  *redping.win
*
Currently our casino has* 17 various types of licensed software*, and we are planning to add even more.
At this moment our players can use such providers as Amatic, BetSoft Gaming, EGT, Endorphina, GameArt, Habanero, iSoftBet, Netent, Pragmatic Play, SoftSwiss, Microgaming, Ainsworth, Amaya, ELK, NextGen Gaming, Thunderkick.

*Minimum deposit *is 10$/10€/500RUB/0.0001BTC.
You can deposit with Maestro, MasterCard, Visa, Neteller, Skrill, Lavapay, Paysafe Card, Sofort, Trustly, Comepay, QIWI, Yandex.money, Sberbank Online.

*Minimum withdrawal *is 20$/20€/1500RUB/0.0001BTC. (The maximum amount depends on the way you choose for withdrawal)
You can cash out with Visa, MasterCard, Skrill, Neteller, QIWI, Yandex.Money, Trustly, Comepay, Bitcoin, and with bank transfer.

*Maximum withdrawal time*: for e-wallets is up to 2 hours, for credit cards, debit cards, and for bank transfers is up to 3 working days.
The time of processing is up to 24 hours.
More often, cash out is much faster, as well as the time of processing. In most cases, cash out is taking less than 1 hour.

*Cash out limits:*
For non-verified users: Day - € 500, Week - € 1250, Month - € 2000.
For the verified users: Day - € 1000, Week - € 2500, Month - € 5000.
For VIP users: Day - € 1500, Week - € 5000, Month - € 7500.
As you notice, you can use currencies: EUR, USD, RUB and Bitcoin.

You can also *choose the language you prefer* on our website: English, German, Finnish, Spanish, Italian, Russian, Japanese, Chinese, Polish, Norwegian, Swedish.
We won’t allow the traffic from USA, UK, France, Spain, Netherlands

If you got any questions, you can always use* Live Chat *or send us your email: support@redping.win.
Our support team is working 24/7 without days off.

We also can offer *multi-level bonus system* to our players:
-Cashback up to 7 %
-The deposit bonuses using promotional codes during the game, they called "bonuses for opening episodes"
-Welcome bonuses and first Deposit bonuses

If you want to know how to get our bonuses, please visit our website: *redping.win*


In this thread, you can* leave your comments*, get our news, and of course, you can ask questions about our casino. With each day, our casino grow stronger and bigger with newest games, slots, bonuses, and promotions. Stay in touch so you can get the latest news about our website.


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 7, 2017)

*Weekly tournaments* have begann in our casino* RED Pingwin*!

Now you can win not only money, but get also very good prizes, playing favourite games!

Look *at our website* right now!


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 7, 2017)

The weekly tournament is already in its full swing.

Continue playing slots and winning prizes.

This week we play a slot machine Esqueleto Explosivo from Thunderkick.

All the details of the weekly tournament is on our website


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 15, 2017)

*The weekly tournament continues.*

For three days the players have been already playing in the slot *Elements: The Awakening* from *NetEnt. *
Haven’t had time to join?
Well, it's time to start! Be quick to win prizes and get them.
The tournament will last until Sunday.

*P.S.* More detailed information can be obtained on *our web-site.*


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 20, 2017)

The new week has began with the start of a weekly tournament in *online casino RED Pingwin. *
The game of the week: *WILD TORO *from* ELK*. The terms and prizes are the same.
The game has already started and will last until the end of this week.

All the terms and details of the weekly tournament, as always on *our web site.*


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 23, 2017)

The world’s premier of the new slots from *NETENT *and *EGT *providers, namely the *Finn and the Swirly Spin*, *Crazy Bugs II* and *Brave Cat.





*


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 24, 2017)

*Hello everyone!

Good news for all players*: we have* two new payment systems* -* Webmoney *and *ecoPayz*. 
Now here are two more ways for deposit and withdrawal of winnings!


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 27, 2017)

Week by week *online casino RED PingWin* continues to make the tournament by one selected slot.
This week the prize Fund will be awarded through the game *Steam Tower* from *NetEnt.* The tournament has started.
Play and take your prize!

*P.S.* Detailed information of the tournament and receiving the prizes as always on *our website >>>*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 5, 2017)

New week makes us happy with a* continuation of the weekly tournaments.* 

It's December, winter is in full swing, New year is coming! That’s why we’ve decided to open the first week of winter with a New year’s play - *A Christmas Carol *from *BetSoft. *

Join right now and take away your prize in *online casino RED PingWin.*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 11, 2017)

A new week in the* online casino RED PingWin* this time has began with the *Amatic.*
This week we play slot *Billyonaire *and our weekly prize for once is* 60 Free Spins. *
More detailed information is on *our website*.  Join!)


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 12, 2017)

Yesterday the New Year’s lottery with prize Fund *1500 EUR + 2000 Free Spins* in *online casino RED PingWin *has started!

Make deposits from *1000 RUB / 20 USD / 20 EUR / 0.002 BTC*, get lottery tickets and a chance to win *super prizes!*

The more deposit the more tickets!) *Click and win!*

*Good luck to everyone!)


 *


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello!

*Online casino RED PingWin* in the partnership with the *Isoftbet *provider has started a competition 

*“AROUND THE WORLD WITH ISOFTBET”*

For every *1 EUR* wagered, players will earn *1 point*. The more you wager, the higher your chances to win!

The prize Fund is *5000 EUR*

in addition, *Isoftbet* will hold the draw additionally and choose among all the participants three luckies who will get *500 EUR*.

More detailed information you can see on the page: *Tournament Isoftbet*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 18, 2017)

This week in *online casino RED PingWin* has began with a new start of the weekly tournament 
and slot* Drive:Multiplier Mayhem *from* NetEnt.*

Join the tournament, hit the podium and get a guaranteed prize.

*P. S.* Details are on *our website >>*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 19, 2017)

*Dear players!*

Since December 16, 2017 we will disable the ability to play on the Bitcoin, and deposit funds in accounts for this currency.
You can withdraw your funds at any time, but it is advisable to do this before January 1, 2018.

*Website link: RED PingWin*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 22, 2017)

*Hello!*

Together with *TrueFlip*, *RED PingWin* held the *NEW YEAR TOURNAMENT
*
Take part and get a chance to win *400 BITCOIN*

Besides, *25 winners* will divide *2018 of free spins*

The competition will last *until 07.01.2018 (inclusive)*.

Detailed information is on the page: *«Tournament»*

*P.S.* As well as, we have prepared a *50% bonus on your next Deposit *

Promocode:* FRIDAY *
Minimum Deposit: *10 USD / 10 EUR*
Wager: *x40 *
Maximum bonus: *100 USD* / *100 EUR*

You need to activate the bonus *until 24.12.2017 inclusive*.

Eternal access: *REDPING.WIN *

*Good luck, your RED PingWin*
*


*


----------



## RedPingWin (Dec 25, 2017)

Today Christmas has come, the Christmas holidays are here and the New year is already in one week! 
Catch the festive mood together with *online casino RED PingWin*, play this week in the New Year’s slot *Secrets of Christmas* from *NetEnt* and win prizes in the New Year’s weekly tournament!
*P.S.* Details are on *our website >>



*


----------



## RedPingWin (Jan 3, 2018)

The first week of *New Year 2018 *began with the* Weekly tournament* and the slot *Evolution *from* NetEnt*.

*Join us *and be the first of the New Year!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jan 4, 2018)

How do you like such multiplication in RED PingWin casino?!) 




Our congratulations to the player on his win!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jan 8, 2018)

There’s the first week after the eventful holidays in* online casino RED PingWin* with the slot *The Invisible Man* from *NetEnt. *
This week the invisible man will play with you and will give you a chance to get not only drift, but also to share the prize fund of the *weekly tournament.*
All the are details already on* the website!*


----------



## RedPingWin (Jan 15, 2018)

This week our tournament will be on the game *Domnitors *from *SoftSwiss*.
Immerse yourself in the world of this game with *online casino RED PingWin* and take your prize!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jan 22, 2018)

This week our weekly tournament in *online casino RED PingWin* is with the game *West Town.*

This time winners will receive:
1st place 150 free spins;
2nd place 100 free spins;
3rd place 50 free spins.


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 2, 2018)

*Hello, everybody!*

We have some great news: the replenishment happened in our family this week!)
Provider *Yggdrasil* has joined us. Great animation of slots with nice graphics makes games unique and exciting!

*Try it right now>>*

*We wish you a pleasant game in online casino RED PingWin!)*
*


 *


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 5, 2018)

*Well, that's not all

Great news for all our players!*

There have been a number of improvements to the menu page of the game in online casino RED Pingwin, namely:
- There is no need to go to your personal account, in order to know what's the number of spins are left to clear the bonus;
- Form of favorite games has become even more convenient;
- Now the leaderboard can be viewed without leaving the game.

As well as, manufacturer *Pragmatic Play* exclusive run the game *Triple Tigers*, official worldwide release will be *on February 28, 2018*.
*
This game is already available on the website of RED Pingwin! *


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 6, 2018)

*Spin and win:* prize pool is *300 free spins.*


This week the slot is *Lucky Lady Clover *from *SoftSwiss.*

Only* three places: *take one of them and get up to* 150 free spins.*


Details are on *our website >>  



*


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 12, 2018)

*Well, a new week has started) *

And this means that the *weekly tournament* for the new *TABOO *game from *Endorphina* provider has started again, and this won't leave anyone indifferent! 

Hot games begin! Plunge into the world of excitement and winning with *RED Pingwin online casino*. *300 free spins *and a good pastime are at stake)


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 16, 2018)

*You like casino bonuses? 

Now playing with bonuses has become much more comfortable! *
In order to find out which wager (%) has been finished, it is enough to open and update the right menu indicators on the game page.







Today is Friday, which means that for you is available a bonus for your next deposit: 
Bonus:* 50 % *
Promocode: *FRIDAY *
Maximum Bonus: *EUR 100 \ USD 100*
Minimum Deposit: *EUR 20 \ USD 20*

*Activate bonus *possible until *18 February 2018* (inclusive).


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 19, 2018)

A new week has began, and it means that a *new weekly tournament* has started in *RED Pingwin online casino*.
This week we play *Magic Shoppe* by *BetSoft*.
The rules and conditions of the tournament remain the same. *One week* and *300 of free spins*!
*Good luck to everyone!*

*P.S.* More detailed information can be found on our website in the *"Tournaments"* section.


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 24, 2018)

Good news, the classic of the world's gejmbling industry has joined our family.
We are happy to welcome the provider *Belatra*, and hope that it will bring many bright emotions to our players!


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 25, 2018)

*Hallo!*

It's time for a weekly bonus for the next deposit
Bonus:* 50 % *
Wager:* x40*
Promocode: *FRIDAY*
Minimum Deposit: *USD 10 / EUR 10*
Maximum Bonus: *USD 100 / EUR 100
*
Today is the *last day of activation *of the bonus, hurry up!


----------



## RedPingWin (Feb 28, 2018)

*Bgaming* presents: this week in *online casino RED Pingwin *- the game *Platinum Lightning Deluxe*.
Weekly tournament with a prize fund in the amount of *300 free spins*.

The details are already *on the site*. Join)


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 3, 2018)

*It's done!*
Game Provider *Play'n Go *joined our family!
Even more excellent slots and pleasant skids with the best graphics are waiting for you already today at *online casino RED PingWin*.


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 3, 2018)

It's the end of the week, which means it's time for a weekly bonus!
Make a deposit on promocode *FRIDAY* now and* get a bonus + 50 % to the amount of the deposit*. 

Bonus:* 50 %*
Promocode:* FRIDAY*
Minimum Deposit: *USD 10 / EUR 10*
Maximum Bonus: *USD 100 / EUR 100*
Activate bonus possible up to *4.03.2018 (inclusive)*.


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 7, 2018)

Today is Wednesday and it means that a weekly tournament in *online casino RED PingWin* is in full swing. 
This week we play the game *Aztec Magic Deluxe* by *Bgaming* and win up to *150 free spins*!

It's time to start *playing now*!)


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 9, 2018)

*Hello!*

I'm *RED Pingwin* and I'm going to launch *the V3.0 Update* on *March 9, 2018*!

You'll find a lot of new including an updated* bonus policy*!

Now the *cashback* is available from* the 1st episode*, and we’ve increased the maximum *cashback up to 10 %*.

Now if you open episodes you will get *a* *nice no deposit bonus* with a good wager for the spin, as well as get *the* *cash bonuses* starting from* the 4th episode*.

*Why is this update called the Great reload?*

Everyone loves bonuses, and that's why now all the players will start opening episodes from the beginning, getting for each episode a new nice bonus!

*Go to the site now!*


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 13, 2018)

This week, the amount of emotions of all players are running high! And why? Because this week we play in emotions, the most emotional *Emoji Planet* slot by *NetEnt*!

*300 free spins* and *one week*, and a lot of funny faces, which have already conquered all the Internet! Join and win!


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 15, 2018)

*RED PingWin* has added a new stunning slot by *Microgaming*: *Playboy Gold! *
This time the legendary developer has surpassed himself. Definitely this slot will be in the TOP among gambling fans!
There you can find exciting bonuses and beautiful girls! 

*Play Playboy Gold right now and win!



*


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 19, 2018)

*Hello everyone! So, let's play?*

This week we spin the *Crazy Starter* slot from *SoftSwiss* and win up to 150 free spins!

Crazy vegetables and fruits are waiting for you in the weekly tournament of *RED Pingwin casino online*)


----------



## RedPingWin (Mar 27, 2018)

A new week at *online casino RED PingWin* has began with a weekly tournament and *the Hotline* slot by *NetEnt*. The tournament will last until Sunday inclusive.

Join it! The prize fund in the amount of* 300 free spins* is waiting for you!)


----------



## RedPingWin (Apr 4, 2018)

Online casino RED PingWin. Weekly tournament. The game *Aztec Magic Deluxe* by *SoftSwiss*. A chance to win *150 free spins*.
Hurry up to join! The tournament will last exactly one week)


----------



## RedPingWin (Apr 10, 2018)

Make the most of the spins regardless of real money bets in the game of the week *Platinum Lightning Deluxe* from *BGAMING* and get up to *150 FREESPINS* at the end of this week)


----------



## RedPingWin (Apr 19, 2018)

This week play* the Fantasy Park* game and get a chance to win *one of the main prizes *of the weekly tournament from *online casino RED PingWin*.


----------



## RedPingWin (Apr 25, 2018)

*Aren't you playing online RED PingWin casino yet? Then it's time to start! Today is the world penguin day!
*
In Honor of this event, we have prepared a special offer!

*Make your first deposit today and get + 125 % on promocode 125FD*.

*Minimum Deposit: *EUR 20 / USD 20 / Rub 1000 / SEK 140 / NOK 140 / AUD 25 / CAD 25 / NZD 25 / PLN 60 / BTC 0,002 / BCH 0,019 / LTC 0,11 / DOG 5522 / ETH 0,03.

*Max Bonus:* USD 100 / 100 / Rub 10000 / SEK 1400 / NOK 1400 / AUD 225 / CAD 225 / NZD 225 / PLN 600 / BTC 0,022 / ETH 0,363 / LTC 1,18 / BCH 0,192 / DOG 55370

*Wager Bonus:* x40

Activate bonus possible only *up to 26.04.2018*


----------



## RedPingWin (Apr 25, 2018)

This week our weekly tournament in *online casino RED PingWin* is with *the game Brave Viking*.

This time winners will receive:
*1st place 150 free spins;
2nd place 100 free spins;
3rd place 50 free spins*.


----------



## RedPingWin (May 3, 2018)

This week in *online casino RED PingWin* - the game* Book of Pyramids*.
Weekly tournament with a prize fund in the amount of *300 free spins.*
*Time to join!*


----------



## RedPingWin (May 10, 2018)

*Hello, everybody! *

It's been a good half a week but you haven't joined yet? If not then it's *time to start*!

Play a game *Lucky Lady Clover*. Place, time and prizes remain the same: *online casino RED PingWin*, *one week *and *300 free spins*!


----------



## RedPingWin (May 17, 2018)

This week play the game *Slotomon GO*, take one of the prizes in the weekly tournament from *online casino RED PingWin* and get up to *150 free spins*. 
Details are *on the website >>*


----------



## RedPingWin (May 21, 2018)

Together with *online casino RED PingWin*,* ISOFTBET* provider have launched *a tournament: «King and Friends»* with a prize fund of *5000 EUR*.
To get one of the cherished prizes is quite simple. To do this one has to bet on one of *the* *4 ISOFTBET games*, *earn points* and *get the opportunity to win *one of the prizes for a total amount of *5000 EUR*.
The participant with the highest number of points will be *the winner*.
The leaderboard is updated *every hour*.
*P.S.* Hurry up, the time of the action is limited. The tournament has already started and will last *only to 24.05.2018(11.59 GMT) inclusive*.


----------



## RedPingWin (May 23, 2018)

Not so long ago, *online casino RED PingWin *has celebrated its *Birthday*. Yes, we have been with you for a year!

We never cease to please our players with updates, gifts and prizes! This time in honor of its Birthday, *RED PingWin* has prepared *a real surprise *for you: *a festive lottery:* *100 winning lottery tickets*, which means that every player of our online casino can get *100 valuable prizes*.
*Cash prizes*, *original t-shirts* and *gift free spins* are waiting for their owners! *All you need is just to participate!*
The festive lottery will last* until the end of may*. All the details can be already found *on our website*.

*P. S. *Hurry up, terms of shares are limited.


----------



## RedPingWin (May 24, 2018)

This week we're playing a game *Hawaii Cocktails.* The conditions remain the same. There are *300 free spins* at stake. *Join and take your prize*. The tournament, as always, will last *until Sunday inclusive*.

*P.S.* If you have some difficulties with access then go to the domain with a number three at the beginning:* 3redpingwin.com*.


----------



## RedPingWin (May 30, 2018)

This week in *online casino RED PingWin* - the game *Cherry Fiesta*. This sweet game will not leave anyone indifferent!
*Time to join and take your prize!*


----------



## RedPingWin (Jun 7, 2018)

This week we're playing a game *Desert Treasure*. Join and take your prize. The tournament, as always, will last until Sunday inclusive.


----------



## RedPingWin (Jun 15, 2018)

This week our tournament will be on the game *Domnitors* from *SoftSwiss*.

Immerse yourself in the world of this game with *online casino RED PingWin* and take your prize!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jun 20, 2018)

Excellent news from *RED PingWin!* 
All *fees* are gone, whatever payment method you are going to use for deposits or cashouts! 
No *fees* - no *obstacles*!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jun 29, 2018)

If you have not yet joined our weekly tournament, then it's time to do it! *Play Prinzess of Sky* and *300 free spins*!
*We are already waiting for you!*

*P.S.* Do not forget, today for all depositors, a weekly reload of *50%* by *FRIDAY* code! *Join now!



*


----------



## RedPingWin (Jul 4, 2018)

This week our weekly tournament in *online casino RED PingWin* is with the game *Brave Viking.*

This time winners will receive:
1st place 150 free spins;
2nd place 100 free spins;
3rd place 50 free spins.


----------



## RedPingWin (Jul 12, 2018)

This week play the game *Lucky Blue* in the* online casino RED PingWin* and win up to *150 free spins*!

*P.S. *See details *on the website >>*


----------



## RedPingWin (Jul 20, 2018)

*July 18, 2018 (15.00 UTC) RED Pingwin Casino* launches *FIRE vs ICE *tournament with the entire prize pool of *5,000 EUR + 1,000 free spins *which will be shared between *100 winners*.

To participate and grab your prize, just make bets for real money in the following slots: *Legacy of Egypt, Pimped, Book of Dead, Wild North, 7 Sins or GEMiX* and earn points.
The player with the highest points will become the winner. *Hurry up!*

*The tournament ends on July 30, 2018 (23:59 UTC). Choose your side and win with RED Pingwin!



 *


----------



## RedPingWin (Jul 21, 2018)

This week our weekly tournament in *online casino RED PingWin* is with the game *Reactoonz*.

This time winners will receive:
1st place 150 free spins;
2nd place 100 free spins;
3rd place 50 free spins.

There are only two days left, have time to join and *get your prize*!


----------



## RedPingWin (Jul 30, 2018)

RedPingWin said:


> *July 18, 2018 (15.00 UTC) RED Pingwin Casino* launches *FIRE vs ICE *tournament with the entire prize pool of *5,000 EUR + 1,000 free spins *which will be shared between *100 winners*.
> 
> To participate and grab your prize, just make bets for real money in the following slots: *Legacy of Egypt, Pimped, Book of Dead, Wild North, 7 Sins or GEMiX* and earn points.
> The player with the highest points will become the winner. *Hurry up!*
> ...


Today you have the last opportunity to take part in *FIRE vs ICE* tournament with the entire prize pool of *5,000 EUR + 1,000 free spins* which will be shared between *100*winners! 

To participate and grab your prize, just make bets for real money in the following slots: *Legacy of Egypt, Pimped, Book of Dead, Wild North, 7 Sins or GEMiX* and earn points. 
The player with the highest points will become the winner. Hurry up! 

The tournament ends on *July 30, 2018 (23:59 UTC)*. Choose your side and win with RED Pingwin!


----------



## RedPingWin (Aug 3, 2018)

Haven't joined yet? Start right now!

This week, playing *Fire Lightning* from *Bgaming* you have the opportunity to enter *10 prize places* and get up to *100 free spins* in the weekly tournament from the *online casino RED PingWin*.


----------



## RedPingWin (Aug 3, 2018)

*SPRINT HAS STARTING!*

The sprint tournament has already started, and you have *24 hours* only to participate in the raffle with *1,000 EUR + 1,000 free spins prizes*.

Make bets for real money in any slot and earn points. 
1 EUR bet is equal to 1 point at the tournament. 
The more points you get, the higher chances to win you have! 
The prizes will be awarded the next day at 18:00 (UTC+0 TZ). 

*Don't miss the opportunity to get your prize!*


----------



## RedPingWin (Aug 6, 2018)

*Hello everyone! *

Good news for all players: the *Online Casino RED Pingwin the limits on withdrawal *have increased! Now for all the Verified day limit is *2000 EUR*, a week - *5000 EUR*, and a month - *15000 EUR*. 

*P.S.* Today start *24 hour Sprint*) *Join right now*! )


----------



## RedPingWin (Sep 6, 2018)

Play this week in the game of* Lucky Sweets* in* the online casino RED PingWin* and get the opportunity to win up to *100 free spins*!
The prize fund of this week *550 free spins *is already waiting for you!
Details of participation in *the weekly tournament* on *our website >>*


----------

